# English classes for the horse with a high headset?



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Pleasure is your best bet. Or Equitation. 

When I think of classes specifically with horses with higher headsets I think of Arab shows and Saddlebred/NSH those kind of horses but you're horse wouldn't be able to compete in those unless she was actually that breed.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Void said:


> Pleasure is your best bet. Or Equitation.
> 
> When I think of classes specifically with horses with higher headsets I think of Arab shows and Saddlebred/NSH those kind of horses but you're horse wouldn't be able to compete in those unless she was actually that breed.


I see, someone else told me she'd probably make a good pleasure horse. Equitation wouldn't be so much not her thing as it would not my thing, my left arm is shorter/weaker than my right and my wrist kinda...hangs weird when I ride, so I know that won't look too hot in Eq. LOL

And she's Standardbred/Quarter Horse so we're limited to the open shows, which is fine by me as I'm not looking to get too much into showing but would like to do a little bit.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Is she gaited at all?


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

charlicata said:


> Is she gaited at all?


Nope, she's not.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with Void in entering pleasure or eq shows. 
Your horse is super cute but doesn't have that "hunter" look that will allow her to place well in hunter shows or hack classes. However, if you want to pursue jumping with her your best bet would be jumper shows. Jumpers doesn't judge a horse on what it looks like so if she's fast, careful and scopey she can do great at jumpers!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think this is an issue of showing, just a little riding quirk. I also own a horse that stands around on his own with his head high most of the time, and a lot of it has to do with the horse's state of mind. When they are alert, excited, angry, nervous, or scared, they brace their neck and their head goes up.The relaxed frame shown is what your horse is more comfortable in because he is calm, relaxed, and listening to you. It also develops the top line muscles in the neck and back. Strive for this, and you can do well in any discipline-EP, dressage, jumping, you name it. A quick hint: look at the differences in your position of when she has her head high vs when it is relaxed. For example, notice in the high head pictures, the line from her mouth to your arm is broken-you are both bracing together. In the relaxed pictures it is the same line, you are both loose, supple, and synchronized.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

blush said:


> I agree with Void in entering pleasure or eq shows.
> Your horse is super cute but doesn't have that "hunter" look that will allow her to place well in hunter shows or hack classes. However, if you want to pursue jumping with her your best bet would be jumper shows. Jumpers doesn't judge a horse on what it looks like so if she's fast, careful and scopey she can do great at jumpers!


I would like to do some jumping with her, I just assumed I'd never be able to show her for jumping LOL. 

This is the most recent picture I have jumping her undersaddle but I don't think it would be completely fair to judge based on it as I'm not too fantastic at jumping, plus we don't jump alot at all since we still need to perfect flat work.










This is her jumping on the lunge line.












roro said:


> I don't think this is an issue of showing, just a little riding quirk. I also own a horse that stands around on his own with his head high most of the time, and a lot of it has to do with the horse's state of mind. When they are alert, excited, angry, nervous, or scared, they brace their neck and their head goes up.The relaxed frame shown is what your horse is more comfortable in because he is calm, relaxed, and listening to you. It also develops the top line muscles in the neck and back. Strive for this, and you can do well in any discipline-EP, dressage, jumping, you name it. A quick hint: look at the differences in your position of when she has her head high vs when it is relaxed. For example, notice in the high head pictures, the line from her mouth to your arm is broken-you are both bracing together. In the relaxed pictures it is the same line, you are both loose, supple, and synchronized.


I agree, I definately think alot of her issues...are really MY issues. I think the reason for such the difference in those pictures is the weather, the one where I look tense...I probably am because of the cold.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

If anyone was wondering what her movement was like, here is a video of her trotting undersaddle. This was back in summer, you can definately see the headset is inconsistent but you can get an idea of how she moves.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you're on the right track, and no matter what you show in... exposure is good. I showed my boy, Zip, before I became serious about eventing, so that he would be calm in a high-energy setting. I believe she could be a nice jumper, with enough training. Zip also used to have a high natural headset- it's just time and patience and work to get where you want to be. I definitely think you're on the right track!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

EventinginMI said:


> I think you're on the right track, and no matter what you show in... exposure is good. I showed my boy, Zip, before I became serious about eventing, so that he would be calm in a high-energy setting. I believe she could be a nice jumper, with enough training. Zip also used to have a high natural headset- it's just time and patience and work to get where you want to be. I definitely think you're on the right track!


Thank you, it means alot!


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

No problem! Just remember, patience and hard, hard, hard work. It all takes time, sadly. It's not like us and simple math concepts. *sigh* I remember buying Zip and wondering if we would ever even be able to ride along the rail... we used to do circles in the middle. xD And now look at us... Jumping 3'6"! =]


----------

